# Awesome!



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

http://www.byucougars.com/Filing.jsp?ID=15120

2011 BYU Football Schedule

Sat. Sept. 3 at Ole Miss
Sat. Sept. 10 at Texas
Sat. Sept. 17 Utah 
Fri. Sept. 23 Central Florida
Fri. Sept. 30 Utah State
Sat. Oct. 8 San Jose State
Sat. Oct. 15 at Oregon State
Sat. Oct. 22 Idaho State
Fri. Oct. 28 vs. TCU (at Cowboys Stadium)
Nov. 5 Bye
Sat. Nov. 12 Idaho
Sat. Nov. 19 New Mexico State
Nov. 26 Bye
Sat. Dec. 3 at Hawaii

A pretty good schedule for their first year going solo, IMHO.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Sat. Sept. 3 at Ole Miss Loss
Sat. Sept. 10 at Texas Loss
Sat. Sept. 17 Utah Win
Fri. Sept. 23 Central Florida Win
Fri. Sept. 30 Utah State Win
Sat. Oct. 8 San Jose State Win
Sat. Oct. 15 at Oregon State Win
Sat. Oct. 22 Idaho State Win
Fri. Oct. 28 vs. TCU (at Cowboys Stadium) Loss
Nov. 5 Bye
Sat. Nov. 12 Idaho Win
Sat. Nov. 19 New Mexico State Win
Nov. 26 Bye
Sat. Dec. 3 at Hawaii loss
I can't wait for next year. I'm excited to see how BYU does with their independence.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a 6 and 6 year to me!  :O•-:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

horsesma said:


> Looks like a 6 and 6 year to me!  :O•-:


Care to make a friendly wager? 8)


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Every one of those are winnable. With what they've got returning, they should have a good year. The two tough games at the beginning are winnable for the sole fact that they have so many returning starters. Should be a fun year. Ole Miss and Texas are WAY down, and TCU loses most of their starters and won't be the same team they were this year. And Utah - well, they are going to have a rough year. The rest of the season will be a challenge to not play down. Either way, a couple of great programs on the schedule, a couple of good ones, and a bunch that are just happy to be playing college football. If nothing else, it'll be a fun year.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> horsesma said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a 6 and 6 year to me!  :O•-:
> ...


Quarter and a beer?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Snickers and a Pepsi is your better angle.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh! Your saying I should change that to Rootbeer! Pepsi is like rooting for BYU.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought Pro was a Dew man.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Replacing La. Tech with TCU is a huge SOS improvement and unlike the last 3 years I think this is a winnable game for BYU. TCU won't have Andy Dalton or Jeremy Kerley, and I expect Brandon Doman to install a lot more creativity into the offense that Gary Patterson has had pegged since 2006. Sure Cowboy Stadium is right in TCU's backyard but they only managed to draw 30,000 to that stadium last season to play OSU when they were a top 10 team. They won't be ranked nearly as high next season and there are thousands of LDS in the Dallas/Ft. Worth area who will come out to see BYU play, just like the Oklahoma game. It should be neutral enough.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

NHS said:


> I thought Pro was a Dew man.


Very astute individual you are. But, since the wife had to eliminate ALL processed simple carbs, I have done so as well. So, I am slowly getting used to the Diet Dew. -)O(-


----------

